# Easy, low-light, Discus planted tank?



## JNish (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, I'm setting up a 55gal planted tank with the intention of adding discus once established. I want to keep it low tech though, so that means I'd prefer to not buy lots of light or a CO2 injection system due to budget concerns. I have one 40W florescent light (2800K, says its good for plants) and the tank is directly in front of a north-facing window. Also have fluorite substrate with pea gravel on top.

I found that AquariumGarden has a 36 plant assortment for discus. I've done a bit of research and most of these plants are good for low-light, low CO2 conditions. So my questions:

Is 40W plus indirect sunlight enough for a 55gal tank with these plants?
Do I need to add CO2? I've heard of DIY setups, any particularly good/easy system recommended?
Any comments on AquariumGarden or this selection of plants?

Thanks in advance!
- James


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

I ordered this exact package. See pictures and comments here:
http://fwaquarium.blogspot.com/ 
Go the bottom right and click "June". Here you will find my entries pertaining to the purchase.
I think it's smart to plant heavily from the beginning, so although I could have cobbled a bunch of plants together by various means, I'm glad I started with this package. Vic made good on the hair grass by sending several pots worth not too long after receiving the initial set. I have close to 3 watts per gallon and pressurized CO2 so I can't speak to your other questions. Good luck!



JNish said:


> Hi, I'm setting up a 55gal planted tank with the intention of adding discus once established. I want to keep it low tech though, so that means I'd prefer to not buy lots of light or a CO2 injection system due to budget concerns. I have one 40W florescent light (2800K, says its good for plants) and the tank is directly in front of a north-facing window. Also have fluorite substrate with pea gravel on top.
> 
> I found that AquariumGarden has a 36 plant assortment for discus. I've done a bit of research and most of these plants are good for low-light, low CO2 conditions. So my questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## JNish (Sep 1, 2009)

I had actually come across your blog while looking for suitable plants. Very nice setup you have, it looks like its growing in well. I noticed that they shipped quite a bit of anacharis, of which I'm not much of a fan, though tropica does inform that it can prevent algae growth. Question: is there a particular reason for planting heavily at the beginning?

I also came across AquariumPlants.com, who have the largest selection of plants I've come across so far. Created a little wish list:

Amazon Sword (Echinodorus bleheri)
Anubias barteri v. ‘Round Leaf’
Vallisneria spiralis
Dwarf Hairgrass (Eleocharis acicularis)
Clover, four leaf (Marsilea quadrifolia)
Wendtii, Green (Cryptocoryne wendtii) 
Subulata, Dwarf (Sagittaria subulata)
Java Fern (Microsorium pteropus) 
Pelia (Monosolenium Tenerum)
Green Temple (Hygrophilia corymbosa) 

The subulata and vallisneria come in 10 plants/order. The total comes out to be $43.26 before shipping, ordering one plant each. So that's 28 plants for half the price of the other supplier. I think I'll probably go with this and know exactly what I'm getting. 

Any comments on plant selection? How about lighting/CO2 needs (or lack of?)


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

re: planting heavily http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-planted-aquariums/61345-planting-heavily.html
I read that Dwarf Hairgrass needs high light and liquid CO2 supplementation in order to spread significantly.
I cannot speak specifically to your other plant choices and light/CO2 requirements. I just don't have the experience.
Will you have fish? Do you have a fertilization plan in mind?
I've used DIY CO2 using 2liter soda bottles and yeast/sugar. It could not get much cheaper and it does work. There are plenty of guides for this out there.
As I understand your goal may be the most important variable at this point. If you're going for stable slow growth, then your low lighting perhaps supplemented with liquid CO2 (Excel) and/or DIY CO2 could be just fine.
Maybe talk about your overall goal and you could create a journal thread with pics of your tank and window location that would likely generate more comments. Good luck!
David


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

That 40w of yours is not really going to work, 2 of that you would be okay. That 2800k is for in door plants not aquatic plants. Under water 6700k get a much better result. And some of your list need CO2.



JNish said:


> I had actually come across your blog while looking for suitable plants. Very nice setup you have, it looks like its growing in well. I noticed that they shipped quite a bit of anacharis, of which I'm not much of a fan, though tropica does inform that it can prevent algae growth. Question: is there a particular reason for planting heavily at the beginning?
> 
> I also came across AquariumPlants.com, who have the largest selection of plants I've come across so far. Created a little wish list:
> 
> ...


----------

